# Logbook - What’s your secret sauce?



## Viduus (Oct 21, 2019)

For those of you who use a logbook.. what do you record? 

Specifically, do you record things beyond sets, reps and weights. I.e do you record intensity levels, rest/abnormal conditions... partials etc.

How have you used it to improve your training beyond progressive overload?


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 21, 2019)

you goin to the gym now? 
never used a logbook personally, log that shit in my brain


----------



## CJ (Oct 21, 2019)

I keep track of RIR on some lifts, to either keep consistency or to gauge when I should go up in weight.

Also rest Intervals, to keep me on time so I'm not at the gym for too long.


----------



## automatondan (Oct 21, 2019)

Barometric pressure. Moon phases. Shart factor. In that order.


----------



## automatondan (Oct 22, 2019)

This is a great log book:



I prefer hickory or oak, but we have a lot of standing dead Ash tress here due to the ashbore.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 22, 2019)

Actually I’ve kept a record of my workouts since 2005


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Reps. Sets. PR's. Misses. Where and why. 

If a weight was too easy, I'll note to increase weight the following week. 

If a lift is lagging, i will make a note to continue working on that certain one.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 22, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I keep track of RIR on some lifts, to either keep consistency or to gauge when I should go up in weight.
> 
> Also rest Intervals, to keep me on time so I'm not at the gym for too long.



Rest intervals and RAR make a lot of sense. Good stuff.

Gibs, doesn’t checking UG count as going to the gym? Have I been doing it wrong?

Dan, thanks for going the nature route. I was thinking it was going to be a coffee table book about clogged toilet bowls.


----------



## snake (Oct 22, 2019)

I log every exercise, set and rep. Beyond on that there maybe a "Felt good" or "Felt heavy" as a note on the last heavy set. 

I am methodical about logging all my measurements and BW before a cycle, 1/2 way in and when I finish my cycle. PP measurements are optional. Don't guess or try to recall.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 22, 2019)

I guess I don't log anything.  Judging by Snake's physical appearance maybe I should start doing so.

I know what to target by knowing what I don't want to do.....this is obviously where I need to put in more work.


----------



## Trump (Oct 22, 2019)

Does your pp grown or shrink on a cycle?



snake said:


> I log every exercise, set and rep. Beyond on that there maybe a "Felt good" or "Felt heavy" as a note on the last heavy set.
> 
> I am methodical about logging all my measurements and BW before a cycle, 1/2 way in and when I finish my cycle. PP measurements are optional. Don't guess or try to recall.


----------



## DF (Oct 22, 2019)

I log date, exercise, sets, reps.  If on blast I record that info.  My goal it to meet or beat what is written down by either weight or reps.  If a set is too easy I increase weight and/or reps.


----------



## tinymk (Oct 22, 2019)

I do it a bit different.  I video most my sets so I can watch for technique and bar speed and placement.  Breaking down my work and try and make instant improvement as I go further in the workout. I have a digital camera and it doesn’t cost anything to push the record button and even delete where I feel necessary.


----------



## snake (Oct 22, 2019)

Trump said:


> Does your pp grown or shrink on a cycle?


No reason to measure something that doesn't get used.


----------



## Deadhead (Oct 22, 2019)

I log food and body parts worked dont go into exact detail on workout


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 22, 2019)

tinymk said:


> I do it a bit different.  I video most my sets so I can watch for technique and bar speed and placement.  Breaking down my work and try and make instant improvement as I go further in the workout. I have a digital camera and it doesn’t cost anything to push the record button and even delete where I feel necessary.


Tiny I don’t imagine you record accessory work too, do you?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 22, 2019)

tinymk said:


> I do it a bit different.  I video most my sets so I can watch for technique and bar speed and placement.  Breaking down my work and try and make instant improvement as I go further in the workout. I have a digital camera and it doesn’t cost anything to push the record button and even delete where I feel necessary.



I've started doing this recently myself, and it's already helped tremendously. Especially while learning how to sit back far enough with box squats.


----------



## Raider (Oct 22, 2019)

I didn’t when I lifted at the gym, but since I’m a basement trainer now I always log sets and weights used as well as injuries or type of session. Helps me balance my training and when to make changes.oh, and like Snake said, I never log things I don’t use!


----------



## tinymk (Oct 23, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Tiny I don’t imagine you record accessory work too, do you?


No sir. Unless it is a compound exercise I am using as an accessory.  Ie: deads to BB rows. Again it is free so if I feel my technical approach is going to shit.  I record it.


----------



## tinymk (Oct 23, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> I've started doing this recently myself, and it's already helped tremendously. Especially while learning how to sit back far enough with box squats.


exactly.  It may feel good and your training partner may say it looks ok.  The video won’t lie. Been a great training tool for me in powerlifting


----------



## bigdog (Oct 24, 2019)

I keep a log of everything from measurements to lifts/sets including what accessory work that day. I also log weight, pr's and missed on heavy days. I keep my cycle compounds and doses as well. I go back on them when planning a new cycle to gauge the next runs dose or what different shit I may want to try for comparison.  I just like having it to read as I learn what works best for me.


----------

